# Suche UZZI für Mini-Probefahrt in/um Köln



## kalkhoffpink (12. November 2011)

Hi,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem aktuellen Intense UZZI im Großraum Köln für Probefahrt. Größe "L" wäre schön, aber "M" auch OK.
Soll nur eine kleine Runde "ums Haus" werden um einen Eindruck von der Geometrie zu bekommen.

Schöne Grüße, Andreas


----------



## Katzenjammer (12. November 2011)

Hi, meins habe ich die tage fahrfertig aufgebaut, kannst du dir angucken 51427 Refrath


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalkhoffpink (13. November 2011)

Wie cool, ich schreib Dir gleich mal ne PM....


----------



## haedillus malus (29. November 2011)

Hallo, 

ich komme auch aus Köln und fahre ein 2010er UZZI, allerdings in Größe M!

Kannst Du gerne mal mit "um den Block" fahren!

Grüße




kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich bin auf der Suche nach einem aktuellen Intense UZZI im Großraum Köln für Probefahrt. Größe "L" wäre schön, aber "M" auch OK.
> Soll nur eine kleine Runde "ums Haus" werden um einen Eindruck von der Geometrie zu bekommen.
> ...


----------



## kalkhoffpink (1. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,

vielen Dank für das Angebot. Ich konnte das Bike von "Katzenjammer" mal "um den Block" fahren und habe mich dagegen entschieden. Zu viel plusher Federweg.......ich brauch was härteres...

Hab mich nun doch für das Banshee Wildcard entschieden. Rahmen sollte noch im Dezember bei mir eintreffen.

Grüße,A ndreas


----------



## Shocker (1. Dezember 2011)

dann wär deins der Tracer2 gewesen! der ist nicht ganz so soft und geht auch besser vorwärts.


----------

